# Crown3DS: the first REAL 3DS flashcart?



## Costello (Sep 16, 2011)

What *appears* to be the very first real Nintendo 3DS flashcart has just surfaced on multiple scene news sites. The *Crown3DS*, seemingly built over a commercial cartridge, is only able to play commercial 3DS games (one at a time) for the time being. We are waiting to confirm the exact list of games that the device supports. 

​We have contacted the team and they've responded very quickly, yet with little information. We've asked for a compatibility list and are hoping to get it soon. But more importantly, what we need is definitive evidence which the team has so far failed to provide. So take this with a grain of salt because this hasn't been confirmed to be 100% legit. Although some sites are already taking pre-orders for the device, starting at $99 (temporary price)...

*UPDATE:* the team has answered our first questions. They promise that the device is legitimate (though being a new team we don't know how much credit can be given to such a claim), however it only supports 1 game at the moment - the game shown in the video. They are working on dumping other games and enabling compatibility with all commercial games. They are trying to be extremely cautious as they are afraid their device might get plagiarized by other teams. They have sent us exclusive high-res photos (see below) and have promised to unveil any further advancement directly to us. Stay tuned for more news on GBAtemp!



 

 

 









 Crown3DS Official Website





 On-going discussion
Thanks Woodhouse and Aditya for the tip!


----------

